# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Extremadura... la región de los puentes difíciles

## F. Lázaro

El título del hilo, bien valdría como eslogan turístico para intentar atraer al gremio de los arquitectos, los aparejadores y algunos ingenieros. Y serviría también para resumir una realidad: entre los de los coches y los de los trenes, la zona norte de Extremadura va acumulando algunos de los viaductos más espectaculares no ya de España, sino de Europa.

La autovía A-66 luce su 'puente tuneado', como bautizaron los técnicos que participaron en su construcción al de Arcos de Alconétar, que contó con un sistema de montaje que hasta entonces no se había empleado en Europa, pero que una vez terminado, se movía con la ligereza de una bailarina en cuanto el aire soplaba a 30 kilómetros por hora. Es lo que los técnicos llaman resonancias o efecto túnel de viento. La solución fue 'tunearlo', o sea, soldar a lo largo de todo su arco de acero una serie de deflectores (planchas o solapas metálicas) que consiguieron desviar la trayectoria del viento.

Quienes atraviesan con cierta asiduidad esa infraestructura tienen desde hace meses otro motivo de entretenimiento para el viaje: ver cómo evoluciona esa sucesión de pilares de hormigón situados al lado de la autovía, a la altura de Cañaveral. Están a la izquierda para quienes circulan en dirección a Cáceres, y a la derecha para los que se dirigen a Plasencia. Y forman una fotografía llamativa.

*Forma de 'V' invertida*

Actualmente, sobresalen del suelo una veintena de pilastras de hormigón armado que ya tienen la altura suficiente como para ser vistos por quienes viajan en coche. En concreto, la más corta tiene casi 13 metros, y la más alta supera los 57. Cuando ese puente esté terminado, se verán 33 pilares y dos estribos, y a lo largo de toda esa hilera de elementos verticales habrá uno diferente, situado justo en el medio. Tendrá forma de 'v' invertida, y su instalación es obligada «dada la gran longitud del viaducto y de cara a reducir los movimientos longitudinales del tablero», según se explica en uno de los informes técnicos.

En la actualidad, «todas las zapatas de las pilas y estribos se encuentran ya ejecutadas mediante cimentación directa», explica Adif, que añade que en estos días «se están ejecutando los fustes (la parte de la columna que media entre el capitel y la basa) de las 33 pilas y los alzados de los dos estribos». El administrador de infraestructuras de Renfe adelanta también que próximamente empezará a ejecutarse el tablero de hormigón pretensado, de 14 metros de ancho, sobre el que irán las vías del tren. El puente incluirá a los dos lados una pantalla anticolisión de aves, que ejercerá también la función de barandilla.

Ese viaducto está dentro del tramo Casas de Millán-Cañaveral, de 6,6 kilómetros y adjudicado a la UTE (Unión Temporal de Empresas) formada por Coprosa (Construcciones y Promociones S.A.) y Detea S.A. Las obras empezaron el 10 de junio del año 2010, y al terminar el pasado mes de octubre, estaban al 33 por ciento de ejecución. El llamativo puente que sorprende a quien viaja por la A-66 tendrá *1.614 metros de longitud*, y servirá *para salvar el arroyo de Valdetravieso.*


Fuente: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...tremeno-0.html

Más imágenes del viaducto de Valdetravieso: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...tremeno-0.html

Ahora es el viaducto que presenta una imagen más espectacular, pero una vez terminadas las obras de todos los tramos, ese honor se lo quitará *otro viaducto, el del río Almonte en el embalse de Alcántara, con sus 996 metros de longitud y con un arco central de 384 m., se convertirá en el puente ferroviario de mayor arco de luz del mundo.*

En España, el referente más cercano es el viaducto de Contreras, situado entre los límites de las provincias de Cuenca y Valencia, una de las obras emblemáticas de la ingeniería civil española con un arco ferroviario de hormigón de 261 metros de luz. El nuevo viaducto sobre el río Almonte será casi 1,5 veces mayor.

Recreación del viaducto sobre el río Almonte:



VIADUCTO SOBRE EL RÍO ALMONTE - SIMULACIÓN 3D



La cimentación estará en las orillas, y el enorme arco de hormigón de alta resistencia sustentará la doble vía electrificada en alta velocidad de ancho internacional para tráfico mixto de trenes de viajeros y mercancías común a todo el trazado del AVE por Extremadura. Sus 384 metros de arco de luz -casi cuatro veces el terreno de juego de un estadio de fútbol- le situarán por delante del de Dashegguan, en China, que tiene 336. Hay otro en China (el de Wanxiam) que alcanza los 420 metros de arco, y uno en Croacia (el que une las islas de Sveti Marko y Krd) de 390 metros, pero los dos son para vehículos, es decir, no soportan cargas de origen dinámico tan grandes como las de los trenes de alta velocidad.

Las obras se encuentran en la fase de cimentación. «Se han construido -detalla Adif- las cimentaciones de siete de las doce pilas, y se iniciarán los fustes en breve. De los dos estribos se ha ejecutado ya la cimentación de ambos, y se está trabajando en sus alzados». «En estos momentos -añade Adif- se prepara la excavación de las grandes cimentaciones de los arranques del arco en las orillas del embalse, con el fin de descubrir la roca sana a la profundidad adecuada».

Este conjunto de particularidades técnicas situarán al puente sobre el Almonte como el más significativo de los once que habrá en tan solo 26 kilómetros de vías, las que unirán Grimaldo y Garrovillas. Habrá dos en el tramo Grimaldo-Casas de Millán, otros dos en el Casas de Millán-Cañaveral, tres en el Canaveral-Embalse de Alcántara y cuatro en el tramo Embalse-Garrovillas.

Once puentes que entretendrán el viaje en tren de alta velocidad por la provincia de Cáceres, que además, contará con otro elemento singular: el túnel de Santa Marina. Se está construyendo cerca de Grimaldo, y tendrá casi 3,6 kilómetros, 3,3 de ellos excavados sobre la sierra. Una obra complicada, como bien saben los noventa vecinos del pueblo, que ya han denunciado más de una vez las molestias que genera el continuo trasiego de camiones cargados de tierra que van y vienen de las obras del túnel, ya famoso en la zona.

Desde el punto de vista de la ingeniería civil, Extremadura reforzará su condición de lugar de referencia. Por el sistema de montaje, pionero en Europa, del 'puente tuneado' en la A-66. Por tener el viaducto ferroviario con el mayor arco de luz del mundo. Y por un tercer elemento singular: el puente sobre el Tajo, que tendrá un arco de 324 metros, o sea, 60 menos que el del Almonte. Esos 324 metros le situarán como el segundo con el arco más grande de España, solo por detrás de su vecino del Almonte, al que ganará en longitud de la plataforma. Tendrá casi un kilómetro y medio, y en estos momentos, los trabajos están en la fase de cimentación. En el lado norte habrá diez pilas y se han excavado las cimentaciones de seis de ellas. En la vertiente sur habrá ocho, y ya ha finalizado idéntico trabajo en cinco.

Fuentes:

http://www.hoy.es/v/20111120/regiona...-20111120.html
http://www.hoy.es/v/20110318/regiona...-20110318.html
http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...te_568551.html

----------


## Luján

Aquí un artículo con fotos del puente de la A-66.

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=849171

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí un artículo con fotos del puente de la A-66.
> 
> http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=849171


Gracias por el enlace Luján.

No había visto el vídeo de la oscilación del arco, sabía que había tenido este problema, pero nunca lo había visto... tremendo  :EEK!:

----------

